# Remplacing thermostat on older dual zone system



## tooldiy (Dec 9, 2021)

I would like to replace my 20 year old bryant thermostat with a wifi thermostat but I an not sure what else needs to be done to support the damper control. The thermostat is wired normally with the 4 wires and there is a temp sensor only for the second zone. The thermostat asks as master and I can set the temp for both zones from it. The control board is external to the furnace.

I believe the old thermostat model is a TSTATBBPRH01-B.

If there is any other information I need to provide then let me know.
Thanks


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

